# Big image of Steve Jobs (main-page)



## Shinji_PG (Oct 7, 2011)

As suggested by mthrnite, here's my opinion/suggestion about the issue (topic title).

I'm confused as to why the main page should have Steve Jobs's picture.

- This is not a Apple centered website.
- The news item is 2 days old.
- Other things have happened since then.
- If anything, there should be a 1955-2011 written in the picture.

What does the community think about this issue?


----------



## Youkai (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't mind but the first time I saw this here i thaught like "wtf ? yeah sad this guy died but hell I didn't know him in person, this page is not about apple AND its in the news the whole day so need to read it here as well"


----------



## raulpica (Oct 7, 2011)

We're also a gaming/tech-related news site.

iPhone is undoubtedly a gaming platform, and we also have a smartphone section.

It's an important news, and most people learned it from here before other places.

As for the fact that it's still there, it's probably because there haven't been any other important news in these 2 days


----------



## wasim (Oct 7, 2011)

there's no other new news !

if there's no new news any news will be there for a while !


----------



## MaxNuker (Oct 7, 2011)

Another thing is: If it wasn't for Steve Jobs brilliant mind, and his rivality with Bill Gates, the world would never have seen such jumps in techonology as we did...


----------



## Shinji_PG (Oct 7, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> As for the fact that it's still there, it's probably because there haven't been any other important news in these 2 days



It is true no personality died since then, but other things have been announced, like the White Ice 3DS which seems like an interesting addition.

I'm sure the Magazine Staff will update the main page with other news eventually, since the gaming-industry doesn't stop for the death of one individual, but the main issue I'm trying to point out is the exaggeration of the presentation of the news. While I think it is a news-worthy happening, even by a website which is not Apple centered, the porportion of space it occupies in the mainpage seems too much. A big picture of Steve Jobs holding an iPhone might even lead at first-glance to think a new iPhone has been announced.
It seems to me it would be sufficient to have the text and a small reference picture, if anything.


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 7, 2011)

MaxNuker said:
			
		

> Another thing is: If it wasn't for Steve Jobs brilliant mind, and his rivality with Bill Gates, the world would never have seen such jumps in techonology as we did...


Pretty much.

I respect him because of this and his other contributions (he was at Pixar)


----------



## Narayan (Oct 7, 2011)

just choose one of the tabs. 

look, i don't see his face anymore. satisfied?


also, yes he is holding an iphone. but how long will it take for you to read and understand that it's not about a new iphone????


----------



## nutella (Oct 7, 2011)

I think its a non-issue, and your persistence in having the picture removed is border-lining disrespect. It's been 2 two days. Much more insignificant news has been on the front page for MUCH longer than that.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 7, 2011)

Shinji_PG said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, probably no one submitted a news to the front page, simply that. I don't think that the image is still stuck there on purpose.


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 7, 2011)

The front page news has changed... HAPPY NOW?!?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just kidding.

But yeah, I've seen many boring stuff been up for more than 2 days.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 7, 2011)

It was indeed a very important event, and for many on this site, a very sad event. We are a gaming site, but that isn't all we are. Quite a bit of what sets GBAtemp apart from some of the other gaming sites is that we are a community. The community, by and large, cares about this news story. I've been around here as staff for a few years now and I often see the complaint _"..but this is a gaming site, what does your mother dying/you coming out of the closet/your wife leaving you have to do with gaming?"_ and the answer is, it doesn't have a lot to do with gaming, but it does have a lot to do with gamers, our gamers, the people in our community.

So if you come to this site mainly for gaming news, releases, technical help, etc... that's fine and great, but do expect that there will be content superfluous to your needs here.

Steve Jobs' death was a pretty big deal to a lot of people in our community, a pretty goddamned huge deal to some, not to put too fine a point on it. His influence is strong in the design world, and the tech world, and he shaped a lot of what we do, what we play, and what we consume. He is very important.

He won't be on the front page forever, or even for very much longer, but I hope I've given you some insight into why he's been there as long as he has.


----------



## Aeter (Oct 7, 2011)

MaxNuker said:
			
		

> Another thing is: If it wasn't for Steve Jobs brilliant mind, and his rivality with Bill Gates, the world would never have seen such jumps in techonology as we did...


Ah yes, rivality and techonology, what are we to do with them.


----------



## Shinji_PG (Oct 7, 2011)

Shinji_PG said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What I meant from what I wrote:
- Image too big.
- Image related to Apple and iPhone, not to Steve Jobs' death.
- Text would be enough with optional (smaller) photograph.

I am aware other news items have been for longer than they should (I'm a reader since 2005), but that doesn't sustain it should continue to be done.

I am not against reporting the death of anyone, all I'm saying is some aspects need to be taken into consideration when making those reports (especially in the main page).

But from what I can see the community is generally ok with the fact. I guess my suggestion is moot.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 7, 2011)

He is a great man and if I am correct he is basicaly one of the biggest reasons we have pc's, you know because of microsofts need to steal peoples ideas and add a little bit of there own to keep it


----------



## Depravo (Oct 7, 2011)

Shinji_PG said:
			
		

> - Image related to Apple and iPhone, not to Steve Jobs' death.


Would an image of a diseased pancreas have been more appropriate?


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 7, 2011)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Shinji_PG said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Umm Im hoping this is a joke


----------



## Shinji_PG (Oct 7, 2011)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Shinji_PG said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll link you up to some professional magazine, to show-case what types of pictures they chose to represent the ill event:
http://www.wired.com/
http://gizmodo.com/

Also, Apple Inc's own website:
http://www.apple.com/ (notice the birth and death years)


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Oct 7, 2011)

Shinji_PG said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All three images contain the same thing as the news article on the front page: Steve Jobs. The only difference with this one is that he's holding the product he made popular, nothing wrong with that. They're all different pictures at the other sites, but this is not a "professional site" or a "magazine" so you should expect the picture to differ a bit. What they do share is that it portrays who Steve was. Go troll harder


----------



## Shinji_PG (Oct 7, 2011)

shadowmanwkp said:
			
		

> Shinji_PG said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The image chosen by GBATemp's Magazine Staff was of Steve Jobs holding an iPhone as to show it to an audience.
It would be easily mistaken, at first-glance, for the news of a new iPhone, and not of Steve Jobs' death.
Just because a photo contains an element related to a news item, doesn't make it appropriate altogether.
Also, I'm just replying to shadowmanwkp's question.


----------



## Shinji_PG (Oct 7, 2011)

As suggested by mthrnite, here's my opinion/suggestion about the issue (topic title).

I'm confused as to why the main page should have Steve Jobs's picture.

- This is not a Apple centered website.
- The news item is 2 days old.
- Other things have happened since then.
- If anything, there should be a 1955-2011 written in the picture.

What does the community think about this issue?


----------



## MaxNuker (Oct 7, 2011)

Plus:

Mods already said: This website also has a SmartPhone Section, so, its only natural that Steve Jobs is holding his Invention (the iPhone) and we have a SmartPhone section... so i see nothing bad with it...


----------



## Narayan (Oct 7, 2011)

Shinji_PG said:
			
		

> shadowmanwkp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you know what, that's what TITLES are for, that's what READING THE ARTICLE is for. 

you look at one second then you read the title. you don't goddamn look at the picture then shout "ANOTHER IPHONE IS RELEASED YAY!!!"


----------



## KingdomBlade (Oct 7, 2011)

There are many things severely wrong with your complaint.

1. Seriously, anyone with the ability to read could realize that this is about Steven Jobs' death. It's not that difficult to read a title above the image.
2. The point of making it front page news is not so much to inform, but to inform people that they might want to add an insight to what is being talked about.
3. It appears that you're the only one being significantly affected by this. Perhaps this suggests something.
4. People HAVEN'T submitted news as front page news. It's quite simple, if they submit it, it's likely that they'll place it. But they haven't. Do note that it shows the most RECENT news first. That is, if it's set to All News, that of which you can change in a click.
5. If you think this is a big deal, then there's something wrong with how you perceive it. For example, the Skyward Sword news posted a days ago. I thought the picture was too big (much bigger than this one), but it didn't really matter since people seemed to be interested with the topic at hand. Yet I don't see you complaining about how that was one the front page for quite a while a few days ago. Was it because it was exclusively gaming news? If so, that's a very petty reason.
6. Images inform and aid in visualization. Adding a date is unnecessary, simply because it had his age in the title. The primary point of the picture was to remind people of who he was and his persona, perhaps to spark some interest.


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## Shinji_PG (Oct 7, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Shinji_PG said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course not, that would make the body of the news irrelevant. But the picture should be related to the body of the news. When talking about the death of an individual, known for things other than the iPhone, it seems more approriate to chose a picture of him and not of him with something/someone else. Most professional magazines did it that way.
The point is not to advertise his death, but to report it.


----------



## Depravo (Oct 7, 2011)

Satire aside, I didn't see anything inappropriate or misleading about the image. Steve Jobs was a great innovator and the photo showed him holding one of his most popular creations.

Incidentally -

News story 1
News story 2
News story 3
News story 4


----------



## Shinji_PG (Oct 7, 2011)

I came here as suggested by a moderator to discuss an issue which I have opinions/suggestions about.
But what it seems to have generated is some kind of low-level flamewar which I'm really not interested in.
There's also some insistence on the "we did it before and you didn't complain, why now" argument, which is somewhat annoying. I am not a regular poster on GBATemp, altough I've been reading it for quite some time, so I do have opinions about what I read/see here. But I don't fix anything here, I merely used my right to suggest something.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 7, 2011)

Shinji_PG said:
			
		

> Of course not, that would make the body of the news irrelevant. But the picture should be related to the body of the news. When talking about the death of an individual, known for things other than the iPhone, it seems more approriate to chose a picture of him and not of him with something/someone else. *Most* _professional magazines_ did it that way.
> The point is not to advertise his death, but to report it.


i see. do we have temp weekly mag? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@above that may have what others said/ or what you think.
but to me, it's "you're the only one complaining"
and you act like it MUST be EXACTLY like what you're saying.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Oct 7, 2011)

Shinji_PG said:
			
		

> Of course not, that would make the body of the news irrelevant. But the picture should be related to the body of the news. When talking about the death of an individual, known for things other than the iPhone, it seems more approriate to chose a picture of him and not of him with something/someone else. Most professional magazines did it that way.
> The point is not to advertise his death, but to report it.


This is seriously one of the stupidest and petty complaints I've ever seen.

You SERIOUSLY believe that it's necessary to complain and cause a stir merely because they should get a picture of him without an iPhone. Steve Jobs was holding one of his inventions. It wouldn't have been any different had he been solo, or holding an Apple II, or maybe speaking next to a screen, they're all relevant to the man we're trying to point out. Steve Jobs.


----------



## Shinji_PG (Oct 7, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Shinji_PG said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe the first post of this topic will be sufficient to explain what the issue/opinion is.

Btw, the big Steve Jobs picture has left the main-page (if the news item is left unclicked).

EDIT: I'm having a hard time making my point across to people who think I'm attacking either Steve Jobs or GBATemp.
I didn't mention anything the first days the news item was up, I only did it after 2 days because I was confused as to why the big picture was still there and if it was going to last for long (maybe a sticky or something), so I decided to express my opinion.


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 7, 2011)

Shinji_PG said:
			
		

> Btw, the big Steve Jobs picture has left the main-page (if the news item is left unclicked).


Then there's nothing more to discuss.


----------

